# My first Showroom...coming soon!



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Neighbour of mine mentions his work is selling off this van. Its a 1998 SWB Transit....would you be interested Glym?

Yeah. Its a mess. I'll offer £500 I want a new MOT and the remainder of the 10 months road tax. MOT was duly done today. It passed with flying colours.

Its done 37,000 miles. Thats right, *37k* warranted and all print outs and old MOT's to back it up :lol:










Would you look at the reflection in the Diamond White paint!!










See how the TBM works to remove grime without marring










You fools polish the lenses....see how a bit of gaffer tape does the job just as well :lol:










Who needs a vacum. It'll only get dirty again










MF's???....Nah, coffee does the job just as well










Every panel is as flat as a pancake :lol:


























And the thing that made me fall in love with this ugly duckling -










I cant tell you who owned it. I cant tell you where its been used. I cant tell you anything about it!!...its silly, but there you go.

I can tell you the mileage is warranted. Its had one owner. Its never been on the road (as we know know it). It has undergone a rigourous 3 monthly MOT due to where and how its been used......they dont like these vehicles breaking down!!

I'm sure lots of you guys know exactly where its come from. Please dont get into trouble and post who you think owned it or where its been used.

I'm going to enter this ugly duckling into the Showroom for the most amazing turnaround.

Me and this old girl will take on any factory fresh Lambo or Porsche.....


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

looks really good 

Dieing to know where it's been used though, Only thing i can think of is abroad or in the army or somewhere :/


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

yum yum, looks a good challange


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

UK based. Not military. I really am not allowed to say!! Its silly, but I bought the van with this proviso. *PLEASE* dont speculate.

@warrenlord51 - yeah, it made me drool as well 

I like Showroom stuff like this. It outclasses the Lambos, Ferraris and Porsches.

Its real world. Its rough. It can be made so much better.

This is a keeper. Its our spare van from now on. It'll be parked on my drive so it needs to be *clean*.

.....and I mean 'clean' in the _DW_ sense of the word


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

as long as its not been a police riot van :lol:


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

37k :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho Mind you i bet its the worst mileage you could ever put on a vehicle, obviously had some serious use over the years. Must smell and drive like a pig??

Will love to see the turn around on this, like you say i would watch this closer than some new lambo :thumb:


----------



## jason2_uk (Apr 8, 2010)

that'll be some project! No idea how it got through the MOT with that tape on the lights though... must be a good bit more leniant in the testing centres in England than over here!


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

It starts within a quarter turn on the key!! It looks a right mess. Its mechanically sound. I had it doing 90mph on the test drive and it was purring along.

I've had countless Transits. I've heard this thing start up every morning for a couple of years (he's my neighbour). It starts quicker than my 55 plate!

I had my mechanic mate look over it before I bought it and he offered me £900 on the spot!...its got a bunch of bananas - this has something to do with the exhaust wotsits and mechanics love this engine for its realibilty and ease to work on.

Its not for sale. This my Showroom vehicle.

I bet DaveKG and Mirror Finish are quaking in their boots :lol:



..only kidding.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

That looks like a Man Airport van with that light on the top.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice find!!


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Does it indeed? I couldnt possibly comment.

I hope you've got something special lined up for The Showroom next month Mirror....

Me and the old girl will be entering.

The student challenges the Master....


----------



## Kevin OB (Feb 5, 2010)

Dave I Recon it has Been In Bagdad only just got through Customs they could not believe there eyes LOL


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

These are definatly the best jobs to do, you cannot fail to do great things with results. I miss my old transit so much, 's' plate transit custom, went through 2 engines, no make that 3, she had a hard life but i loved her and she looked after me. Dont tell my sprinter (55 plate with 140k on it), but i still think of taloula from time to time. Will look out for this one:thumb:


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

stangalang said:


> These are definatly the best jobs to do, you cannot fail to do great things with results. I miss my old transit so much, 's' plate transit custom, went through 2 engines, no make that 3, she had a hard life but i loved her and she looked after me. Dont tell my sprinter (55 plate with 140k on it), but i still think of taloula from time to time. Will look out for this one:thumb:


Taloula...I love it 

*I've never named a vehicle before.* We normally use the first part of the prefix - Is the MOT due on Y840... We need a starter motor for NC55....LC55 needs pads etc etc..

I'm going to call her Martine :argie:


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Kevin OB said:


> Dave I Recon it has Been In Bagdad only just got through Customs they could not believe there eyes LOL


lol...

Although it looks like its been in a war zone...its never left blighty.

Would you believe I'm actually turning down paying work to fiddle about with my Detailing hobby???

Thats not good a good sign


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

glymauto said:


> Taloula...I love it
> 
> *I've never named a vehicle before.* We normally use the first part of the prefix - Is the MOT due on Y840... We need a starter motor for NC55....LC55 needs pads etc etc..
> 
> I'm going to call her Martine :argie:


Treat her right, she's a keeper


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Treat her right, she's a keeper


I'll give her all the care and attention she deserves. She'll look as good as she did ten years ago.

Hmmm.....spooky coincidence?

Just noticed something. Probably nothing. Must be me thinking about something else. Gave me a flashback to happier times.

Never mind. As you were. Its gone


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

very nice looking forward to seeing the turn around


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Good luck with this one Glym:thumb:

That paint finish reminds me of a Renault traffic on our trading estate. Paint work exactly the same condition. Guy uses G101 to wash the van and just rinses off. No wax or any other protection. I did a farmers Golf last year (inside only) it was a mess but gave great satisfaction due to the difference:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

looks like a pikeys transit if you ask me, so glym, "do ya like dags?"

cant wait to see this beast cleaned up should be some turnaround mate :thumb:


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

This is one I will be looking out for! Love these types of showroom threads :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

mick1985 said:


> *looks like a pikeys transit if you ask me, so glym, "do ya like dags?"*
> cant wait to see this beast cleaned up should be some turnaround mate :thumb:


Made me :lol:

I too cannot wait to see this, this is what this site is all about for me, the massive turnarounds etc


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

you should leave it the way it is and have "GlymAuto Detailing"

see if anyone actually rings you purely on the sign writing vs the van :lol:


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

David said:


> you should leave it the way it is and have "GlymAuto Detailing"
> 
> see if anyone actually rings you purely on the sign writing vs the van :lol:


lol....I'm not a detailer though!

Had LOTS of people asking me am I a mechanic?...Am I SMART repairer?...Am I a valeter...

Nope. This is my hobby.

Your car looks beautiful.

Thank you 

_secretly thinking ~_ its looks like a dogs dinner. Cant he see the polish dust in the door shuts? He must be able to see the Lime Prime splatter in the bumper line? Cant he see I over applied the SN and its left a smudge? Cant he see the stupid line in the soft top???

I've not even polished the glass yet!!...how can it look "beautiful" ???


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

I think you ought to tape a line straight over it cutting it in half. Then detail one half and leave the other as it is :thumb:

The ultimate 50/50? :lol:

Good luck with this one, im interested to see more.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

gr33n said:


> I think you ought to tape a line straight over it cutting it in half. Then detail one half and leave the other as it is :thumb:
> 
> The ultimate 50/50? :lol:
> 
> Good luck with this one, im interested to see more.


I saw that done on a website somewhere.

It made me chuckle.


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see the after pictures.. When are they going to be uploaded?


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Leooo said:


> Can't wait to see the after pictures.. When are they going to be uploaded?


I've not even started on her yet :doublesho

I've got a pretty busy couple of weeks ahead of me...then I should be free to start.

I'll be doing a full run down of products used and before and after pics too.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics lol Id forgotten about this!


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

alexf said:


> Can't wait to see pics lol Id forgotten about this!


It'll be worth the wait :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Good luck with the project, looking really forward to the turnaround.

All the best. :thumb:


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah this is going to be great. I really want a steamer but not sure how to use one. This post will help me understand and persaude me to get one


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Leooo said:


> Yeah this is going to be great. I really want a steamer but not sure how to use one. This post will help me understand and persaude me to get one


Dont get me started on steamers :lol:

I wont shut up about them. The single best purchase I ever made....and I didnt even buy it to use on my vehicles!

All thanks to a chat I had with Mirror Finish :thumb:


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

Sure you can only use it on mats / carpets maybe seats if they're not leather or alacantra and wheel arches?...


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Leooo said:


> Sure you can only use it on mats / carpets maybe seats if they're not leather or alacantra and wheel arches?...


Positive :thumb:

I've used it all over my pride and joy....including the leather seats and material with no ill effects and outstanding results.










This picture wont make much sense on its own -










...until you read this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=166800

Yep, my doors looked as bad as that. Steam shifted the lot. Only wish I'd took some 'befores' now


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

I must admit I'm gobsmacked! Can use it on engine bays and door seals too! This is on my list of things to buy!


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

I had a bit of free time. I thought I'd give the interior a bit of a clean.

One thing lead to another....

Sneak preview -


















































Seriously considering giving her a coat of AG HD wax before I put the rubbers back 

No more pics until she's in the showroom


----------



## Leooo (Apr 2, 2010)

If you got it there why not? You've already done the hard bit right? Well besides putting it back lol! Nice work mate, looks immense!!


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Leooo said:


> If you got it there why not? You've already done the hard bit right? Well besides putting it back lol! Nice work mate, looks immense!!


Not even started on the hard bits yet.

*The Showroom* is pretty daunting place. Those guys are serious :doublesho They like attention to Detail.

She'll look brand new when I'm finished


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

glymauto said:


> .its got a bunch of bananas - this has something to do with the exhaust wotsits and mechanics love this engine for its realibilty and ease to work on.


None turbo with the Banana Manifold then, slightly more power than the older engine and being none turbo, very reliable, tends to be the rest of the van falls apart around them.

The Transit I drive for work has the 2.5D Banana engine, being a Luton it's possibly a touch underpowered but it just keeps on going. Done 40k since October! Just watch the engine breather onto the exhaust, the one on ours sticks on the butterfly occasionally (It's that bar across the top of the engine from the throttle to the exhaust) and basically suffocates itself till it clears.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> None turbo with the Banana Manifold then, slightly more power than the older engine and being none turbo, very reliable, tends to be the rest of the van falls apart around them.
> 
> The Transit I drive for work has the 2.5D Banana engine, being a Luton it's possibly a touch underpowered but it just keeps on going. Done 40k since October! Just watch the engine breather onto the exhaust, the one on ours sticks on the butterfly occasionally (It's that bar across the top of the engine from the throttle to the exhaust) and basically suffocates itself till it clears.


Tell me about it!!

I drove Martine this morning and was so glad to get back into LC55 this evening with her turbo....Martine chugs along. LC55 drives like a racing car!

I doubt Martine will blow up at 130k though. She feels strong and reliable.

I miss that turbo though


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

There's 129k on mine now (Bought in october with 88k on it) as I've said with this age of Transit it tends to be the bodywork that falls apart around them, find a pretty rust free example and you should be ok.


----------

